# Label / software recommendations?



## derunner (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been making my labels with just normal inkjet paper. I print 4 or 6 to a page and cut them out. I then use a glue stick to hold them to bottles. This has worked well, but I have a hard time cutting them perfect so I was thinking some printing labels will look better.

What labels are easy peelers? And is there special software you use?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 15, 2014)

I used avery shipping lables but I am moving to plain paper because they are supposed t be easier to remove.I take them to staples or office max, have them laser print and i use their cutter. Works pretty well.


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 15, 2014)

I use an old version of Printmaster to create the label and have a paper cutter (guillotine type) to cut the label. Got the cutter at Harbor Freight for about $10 if memory serves me. Works pretty well


----------

